# Please tell me how to jump doubles



## NZSpokes (Oct 15, 2005)

Im not talking about BMX dirt jumps but ones you find on trails. Im ok up to about a 3 foot gap but over that does my head in:eekster: 

Any ideas would be apreciated. I think im going to slow.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Speed may be a factor. You need to watch others take the gap first, watch their speed and watch em a few times then give it a shot yourself and if you get up to the jump and feel your at an uncomfortable speed then try again. Speed is usually my problem too


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

You need to follow someone into them who knows how to jump them. Then you don't have to worry about the speed, they'll get it right for you.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

gab26 said:


> You need to follow someone into them who knows how to jump them. Then you don't have to worry about the speed, they'll get it right for you.


Thats a great idea that I honestly have never thought of...what if dude in front eats it? You it him? Oh well, worth a shot


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Be sure he is someone who has hit the jump and will make it. There is always the chance you can land on him. Just gives you more cushion.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

make a table top and practice going bigger and bigger


----------



## NZSpokes (Oct 15, 2005)

So apart from speed and not killing the guy in front of me, any other tricks?


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

just go for it!!!  good luck


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

If the jump is built into the trail following someone at a safe distance and matching their speed is the best way to learn. Technique is important, not pulling up too much (but enough) and flowing through the jump is important to focus on hitting and transitioning the lander. If there are multiple doubles it is really important to land well to set yourself up for the next lip. Flow is key. It's also really important to not over-analyze things (which you may be doing already) Good Luck, have fun...:thumbsup:


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

Also, they call it jumping for a reason. You have to compress into the face of the jump and bunny hop off the lip. Getting the timing of your "pop" right is the hardest part to learn, and if you time it wrong you'll get no air.


----------



## NZSpokes (Oct 15, 2005)

jayjudy13 said:


> If the jump is built into the trail following someone at a safe distance and matching their speed is the best way to learn. Technique is important, not pulling up too much (but enough) and flowing through the jump is important to focus on hitting and transitioning the lander. If there are multiple doubles it is really important to land well to set yourself up for the next lip. Flow is key. It's also really important to not over-analyze things (which you may be doing already) Good Luck, have fun...:thumbsup:


I am over analyzing it I think. None of my mates do them so I need to go out with some other riders.


----------



## yetiking303 (Feb 8, 2008)

just cut your bake lines(inside joke) then just realize that if you slow down that your more likely going to get hurt.


just get the speed and position your bike and there isn't any thing that can go wrong.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

usually a pretty good speed is required to hit decent sized jumps...15 - 20 mph...maybe even faster if it is bigger...I'm with SMT on this one....try a large table top and just hit it bigger and bigger until you are ready to go for a gap....nothing to a gap man...its just a mental barrier. Good Luck!


----------



## idrunk (Oct 19, 2007)

use a trapoline, like in the cartoons.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

Just feel it...it will come with experience. Get comfortable with the ones you can do. Do kill yourself trying to go big and over-analyzing. Just have some fun.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Be sure to raise your seat as high possible. Hold the bars super tight with your elbows locked. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

> Be sure to raise your seat as high possible. Hold the bars super tight with your elbows locked. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


That's funny. Check out his avatar.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

going brakeless is def a good idea for the first run. Then when you realize that you were mindF$%#ing yourself put the brakes back on. I have to make it a concious point to NOT pull those fingers from the bar and put them on the brake levers on the first run. Commitment goes a long way. Freeriding(and DJ BASICS) requires "some"
technique, but a TON OF BALLS. In other words grow a set, and you'll be fine, you prob have enough in the skills department already.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is me learning to jump a double....


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

Bobby Peru, that was nice, haha, i like the first jump, a classic crank-case


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, pretty funny for you! 

LOL

I ride with a group of guys that are SO GOOD. So it's a little tough for me at times. Also the fact that I am 45 years old trying to learn this. Oh well, everyone starts out sometime!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> I ride with a group of guys that are SO GOOD. So it's a little tough for me at times. Also the fact that I am 45 years old trying to learn this. Oh well, everyone starts out sometime!


not trying to ragg on you, just pointing out that casage. I would probably do that the first time too.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I know...it's all good...I get teased a lot. I'm used to it! At least I am out there trying... I could be sitting on the couch watching TV and drinking a beer! 

I am looking forward to (more) lift access riding this summer. No that I can do better drops and jumps, Whistler and N* are going to be even more fun!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Bobby it's not ragging it's video progress reporting, that we're doing. It's for your own good, You'll thank me later.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

dont think about it so much. all of the sickest things ive done on a bike or snowboard have happened when i quit stressing and go for it when i dont want to, scared of it as heck. i can scare myself everytime and psyche myself out right before doin what i intend to, and come up short of my goal. that ends in anger and more stress which makes my goal impossible to attain.

when im bombin the 60 foot jump about to throw down somethin new i like to focus on some minute background instrument in the music im listening to so i dont think about what insanity im about to do.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

60' jump I'm lucky to pedal my bike that far with out stopping.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

trail bait said:


> 60' jump I'm lucky to pedal my bike that far with out stopping.


You should keep a parachute and/or a hang glider in your camelbak...

I know they would come in handy!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Casing it's not the only thing to worry about, but dont let this discourge you.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

nice nose wheelie!!!!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Djponee said:


> nice nose wheelie!!!!


I couldn't do that on purpose if I tried.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Practice!


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

find ones that aren't all too steep, and follow someone into it. Its pretty much horrifying (at least for me) when i hit something new thats really big, but you usually make it. Just practice, crash as lightly as possible, and keep practicing. Don't scare yourself by overthinking, and don't just think about what will go wrong....think about what will go well. 
Also, step-up and fade-away jumps are nicer to learn jumping technique with than are doubles. Finally, if possible, build your own jumps. I think that makes everything way easier.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> I couldn't do that on purpose if I tried.


ya, niether could I. It was crazy big, though. What happened to your bike?


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

following someone in is the way i learned or dude just hit it. o and keep your feet on the pedals.


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

Djponee said:


> ya, niether could I. It was crazy big, though. What happened to your bike?


Nothing that thing is Kona Coiler tuff, I'll break before it does. heres a few minutes before.


----------

